# Neely earns AKC CD



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Neely!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh! I forgot the other big news! Neely's maternal grandfather Maxwell got his first Utility leg earlier in the morning! We totally missed each other at the show--she was heading home at about the time we were starting out.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Big *CONGRATULATIONS* to you, Neely and his grandsire!:cheers2:
Your boy comes from a real winning family! :whoo:


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

WHOO-HOOO!:adore::cheers2::cheers2:

Martha and CheWhippet


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats! Obedience is so challenging. That's a great accomplshment. Can't wait to see pictures!

--Q


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Big congratulations! That is awesome!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow, huge congratulations! You made a big splash !


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YAY!


----------

